# pleitos tengas



## Paquita

Hola amigos:

Me encuentro con esta expresión "pleitos tengas" de la que sé que es parte de una maldición gitana "pleitos tengas y los ganes" cuyo significado es más o menos: aunque ganes tu pleito, padecerás por sus consecuencias, no saldrás ileso de un pleito.

Pero no puedo encajarlo en esta frase sacada del Asedio de Pérez Reverte. Alfaguara p; 62

El asunto [relaciones familiares "agitadas"]  se planteó sobre el testamento de TP y anda en manos de notarios y abogados, *pleitos tengas,* aunque la guerra lo deje todo en suspenso"

Si a alguien se le ocurre algo, explicación o/y traducción 

Me despista también la coma después de abogados (he copiado la frase rigurosamente con su puntuación exacta)

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## utrerana

Me voy a aventurar Paquit&.
 Entiendo que desde la muerte de alguien, sus deseos en el testamento y, a causa de la mala relación relación de la familia, hay verdaderas discrepancias. Esos deseos, ese testamento está en manos de abogados y notarios y es al que lleva todo ello a los juzgados al que se refiere "pleitos tengas", es decir, tendrá tantos juicios, tantos embrollos, estará tanto tiempo todo en manos de la justicia, que no logrará enterarse si lleva o no razón, aunque le va a costar tiempo y disgustos todo el proceso. Sobrentiendo que serán tan largos y costosos, que se demorarán tanto a causa de la lentitud de la justicia, que no logrará poner nada en claro y además, me da la impresión, digo sólo impresión pues no he leido el libro, que el que ha iniciado el camino judicial lo ha hecho por despecho, quizás para poder llevarse algo que no le pertenece o impedir que otros se hagan con lo que le corresponde, de ahí la frase, una maldición, es como decirle que a pesar de tomar esos derroteros no ganará nada, no logrará nada.
El no terminar la maldición entera, supongo que será porque el camino tortuoso, lento y pleno de demoras de la justicia, le impedirán saber la resolución, a su favor o no, por lo que pleitos tendrá, embrollos también, paciencia habrá de echarle, empleao mucha de su tiempo... toda una maldición.
Repito, sólo es mi opinión, pero ojalá te haya podido ayudar en algo.


----------



## Paquita

Gracias Utrerana por tu explicación. Es más o menos lo que había entiendo.

Lo que en cambio no consigo entender en absoluto, es cómo se construye la frase, y qué pinta aquí este inciso. No puede ser complemento de "anda"... ¿o sí? Serían más lógicos en mi opinión unos puntos suspensivos antes y nada después.

El sentido general no plantea problema de verdad, pero si tuviera que pasarlo al francés, no sé cómo lo haría (sabré dentro de unos días cómo el traductor francés se las apañó, y lo aclararé, por supuesto). No tiene nada que ver con lo esencial del relato, por lo menos a estas alturas..quiero decir que el contexto no ayuda.


----------



## utrerana

Yo creo que al ir entre comas se refiere a tú, a la persona a la  que se refiere la acción, es encerrar un cúmulo de intenciones y frases en dos palabras,algo así como : tu vas a tener muchísimas complicaciones y te perderas entre..., se refiere al que ha interpuesto los pleitos, es aclarar (de quién parte el hecho y sus consecuencias) con una frase ya hecha.
Cuando lo sepas en francés dímelo por favor, ya me intriga.
¡Un beso!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- litiges en vue

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## galizano

Il me semble que cet élément entre deux virgules a une valeur  purement explicative; comme étant une réflexion "au passage". Il aurait très bien pu être inséré entre deux tirets ou parenthèses.


----------



## Lexinauta

Coincido con *galizano* en que podría haber sido escrito entre paréntesis, y con *utrerana* en que es algo así como un recordatorio de lo que le espera a partir de andar entre notarios y abogados (una especie de imprecación, como si dijera: 'mal rayo los parta').
Por otra parte —aunque sólo he leído un par de libros del _periodista _Pérez Reverte— pienso que no es un modelo de prosa cuidada. Su nombramiento como académico, en su momento, me sorprendió.

 A *Paquita* le recuerdo que en este foro es obligatorio poner un intento de traducción _(norma no sé que número). __(Por favor, borralo después de leerlo.)_​


----------



## Paquita

Gracias a ti Galizano por haber abierto una primera brecha. Creo que tienes razón, y el comentario de Lexi va en este sentido, es una reflexión aparte, una forma de decir que las dificultades solo están empezando.
Lo de la imprecación  encaja en el sentido de la frase.

Con todas vuestras sugerencias, me atrevo a aventurar una traducción a petición de Lexi y por cumplir con la norma 3, habida cuenta que no soy traductora y no me hago responsable de lo que va a resultar. 

Creo que pasaría por alto la idea de pleitos, me decantaría por las consecuencias desagradables, y para conservar el estilo desenvuelto y familiar de Reverte (de acuerdo contigo Lexi, con tu análisis y tus dudas... a las que añadiré sospechas de galicismos ...) diría: aux mains de notaires et avocats avec la perspective d'y laisser des plumes même si..


> ♦ _(Y) laisser des plumes, des poils _(fam.). (Y) perdre de l'argent; (en) éprouver quelque dommage ou désagrément. _Laisser des plumes au jeu. CNRTL_



De todas formas, lo prometido, os diré la solución del traductor, aunque una larga experiencia de comparación entre las versiones tanto de español a francés como de inglés a francés prueban que muchas veces los traductores se saltan las frases difíciles poniendo algo que encaja en el contexto y se ve bien en francés en lugar de una expresión fiel al original cuando no suprimen pura y simplemente lo problemático 

Lexi, no atiendo tu súplica, lo escrito, escrito está y escrito quedará, faltaría más


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:



Lexinauta said:


> Coincido con *galizano* en que podría haber sido escrito entre paréntesis, y con *utrerana* en que es algo así como un recordatorio de lo que le espera a partir de andar entre notarios y abogados (una especie de imprecación, como si dijera: 'mal rayo los parta').



Estoy completamente de acuerdo con los tres, sobre todo en lo referente a que se trata de una imprecación. Por eso, *Paquita*, creo que  a tu traducción –si bien es acertada en cuanto al sentido–  le falta la fuerza exclamativa que tendría esa expresión, en medio de una frase, pronunciada por una persona que está irritada previendo lo que les espera. (Apuesto 20 euros -si la obra la pasan al cine- a que el personaje tuerce el gesto y hasta alza la voz en esa escena).

No estoy fuerte en expresiones francesas maldicientes, pero sería estupendo encontrar un _sacré... _o algo parecido referido a los juicios.

Enfin, todo eso... a mi juicio.  

Buenas noches.


----------



## Paquita

Gracias Lampiste por tu aclaración. Simplemente, dificulta la traducción  el que la frase no forme parte de un diálogo sino del mismo relato, una  como acotación del autor al presentar a uno de sus personajes, cuñado  de la protagonista. Ella va paseando y se encuentra  con conocidos que  la saludan y éste es uno de ellos, ocasión para el escritor de presentárnoslo.

¿Qué te parecería algo  como "la peste soit des procès !" ???? o "la peste l'emporte" (maldiciendo al que puede originar los pleitos de marras)


> *B.* −*Vieilli, fam. ou par affectation* *1.* [Empl. dans une* imprécation*]  *Peste de* + subst.! _(La) peste soit de_ + subst.!  _Peste de la petite fille sotte et bouchée!_ (Hugo, _N.-D. Paris,_ 1832, p.38). _Peste soit des jours envolés! (...) Vive le présent!_ (Milosz, _Amour. init.,_ 1910, p.43). _La peste soit des métaphores: on songe irrésistiblement au «char de l'État qui navigue, etc...»_ (Gide, _Ainsi soit-il,_ 1951, p.1204).cnrtl



Es expresión anticuada, pero no encuentro nada mejor de momento. Dime al menos si para ti van por ahí los tiros, por favor.


----------



## Pohana

Paquit& said:


> ... El asunto [relaciones familiares "agitadas"]  se planteó sobre el testamento de TP y anda en manos de notarios y abogados, *pleitos tengas,* aunque la guerra lo deje todo en suspenso"...
> Me despista también la coma después de abogados (he copiado la frase rigurosamente con su puntuación exacta)...



Buenas noches:
En una región de Venezuela (el Zulia) existe una maldición "_entre abogados te veas_" que me parece equivalente a "_pleitos tengas_". El hecho de estar entre comas me suena un poco a "se planteó sobre el testamento de TP y anda en manos de notarios y abogados, *entre maldiciones,..." *la referencia a _las relaciones familiares agitadas_ refuerza la idea de miembros de la familia maldiciéndose unos a otros. 
Paquit&, si no conoces en francés una expresión equivalente, pienso que bastaría con expresar esta situación.
À +
Pohana


----------



## Lampiste

Bonjour:

Sí, sí, por ahí van lo tiros, Paquita.

Creo que _*la peste soit des procès *s_ería perfecto porque, al mismo tiempo que alude a los pleitos, los tacha con cierta rabia de cosa detestable.
 …...........

No obstante tengo que lanzar un “Aahhh, bueeno” porque al no tener yo a mano la obra sobre el asedio de Cádiz, he redactado mi mensaje anterior pensando en que se trataba de un diálogo. Por eso me refería al estado de irritación del personaje al pronunciar _*pleitos tengas*_.

Este giro inesperado no cambia mi opinión en cuanto al fondo de la cuestión, pero sí en que, como esa expresión no proviene de un personaje de la novela sino del autor de la misma, me imagino que el grado de irritación será mucho menor y, en consecuencia, más tenue el énfasis al pronunciarla. (Y ahora entiendo por qué Arturo no ha escrito esa expresión entre signos de exclamación).

En otras palabras: *mantengo *lo dicho pero retiro mi apuesta de 20 euros.

À bientôt


----------



## Pohana

Pohana said:


> ... "se planteó sobre el testamento de TP y anda en manos de notarios y abogados, *entre maldiciones,..." *


Me reeescribo: ... "se planteó sobre el testamento de TP y anda en manos de notarios y abogados, *maldiciones judiciales,* aunque la guerra lo deje todo en suspenso"


----------



## Paquita

Lo prometido...

Cadix ou la diagonale du fou 
Seuil page 58


> ce qui n'arrange pas leurs relations





Merci à tous ceux qui se sont décarcassés...(eux au moins)  (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1006526)

Et joyeuses fêtes...


----------



## Nanon

Paquit& said:


> ce qui n'arrange pas leurs relations


Hein ? 
Ça ne va pas arranger mes relations avec les des certains je ne sais plus romans traduits en français, ça...


Paquit& said:


> Me despista también la coma después de abogados


Et il a ponctué comment, d'ailleurs (le traducteur, je veux dire) ?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Sé que ya ha quedado claro lo de la maldición gitana pero me gustaría añadir que el autor ha aprovechado que hablara de la administración de la justicia para *recordar *que andar en manos de notarios y abogados no es nada gratificante (de ahí que exista aquel otro dicho tan popular: "más vale un mal arreglo que un buen pleito", cuyo equivalente francés es "mauvais accord vaut mieux que bon procès".).

En cuanto a la oportunidad del inciso, creo que hubiese sido más elocuente y claro si hubiese puesto esa referencia entre guiones y con puntos suspensivos: "...y anda en manos de notarios y abogados -*pleitos tengas...*- aunque la guerra...".


----------



## Nanon

Me estás leyendo el pensamiento, Víctor. Yo también hubiera puesto guiones.


----------



## Paquita

Nanon said:


> Me estás leyendo el pensamiento, Víctor. Yo también hubiera puesto guiones.



Y yo también.. Y si Pérez Reverte los hubiera puesto, tal vez no existiera este hilo...

Mis disculpas por haber dado solo la traducción del inciso, por las prisas.


> L'affaire, qui tire son origine du testament de Tomás Palma, est entre les mains de notaires et d'avocats, ce qui n'arrange pas leurs relations, même si la guerre laisse tout en suspens.


----------

